# moorish idol



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

The extremely good fish store by me has some Moorish idols that are eating Mysis shrimp and I was curious about what people thought about buying them. they have about 5 of them all different sizes and all are eating. this store is the only store I trust with my reef. they only deal in saltwater and everyone there is extremely knowledgeable. so im wondering what everyones opinion is on here about the idols


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

yea my tank is a reef but if I keep him fat and fed he shouldn't pick at the reef right?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

surprised bandit hasn't posted anything. guess he thought you had this covered haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol nah its ok. I just thought it was funny since you and him post on almost every thread ive ever read


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yup, as long as you keep him fat, kinda like Angels, he should be ok for you. Still at risk for picking, but nothing is ever absolute.


RM covered the bases!They can be OK or they may pick on certain things.I never had one so I really can't add any personal insight.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are two other similiar"banner fish" Hennochious.1 is supposed to be reef safe if you can be certain of what you are getting.There common name is "poor mans moorish idol",they are probly a little cheaper and I have looked into them ,but could not be certain of which species I was looking at.They do best in groups of 3.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah ive looked into the poor mans idol but the face of the idol is more what im looking for. more character and uniqueness. I plan to stock the tank with more rare fish that not a lot of people have such as the Hawaiian flame angel... if I spelled that right


----------

